# International School for Grade 10 kid



## littleboyblue23 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone:

I am currently checking out international schools in Tokyo for my grade 10 kid (starting next year).

I heard about K International School, but I am not sure of its quality.

Can you give my your feedback on which schools have good performance but also reasonably priced?

Little Boy Blue


----------

